# What the heck is a "TRACKSTER"? (Vintage Van)



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, what is this Vintage Van Body from? And note the lead(?) weight attached under the roof ! And this is all I have- no chassis.
PS- the Tyco Trans-Am is in the pic just for scale reference.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Don't hold me to it but I think that was made by Bachman and ran on HO scale railroad tracks. It was "suppose" to look like a track inspection vehicle. They made an early Jeep Wagoneer also.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TGM, sounds right, I seem to have a vague recollection of something along those lines too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhh....YES, I remember those ! By George I think you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

yep, dad and I had the jeepster - pretty sure the van is a mate.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, and I found a few on eBay as well- eg Trackster
Funny thing, I bought a bunch of stuff in a box lot auction and this was in with the slot cars, plus some little things that looked like little railroad wheels attached to a plastic thingie, and now I know they go with it to align the car tires and keep it on the rails. I don't have the chassis though, but it's sure cool asking a Question on HobbyTalk and getting an(correct) answer in minutes :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

The only reason I knew is because I have the Jeepster (not a Wagoneer) and was just looking at it this past weekend.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

didn't they also clean the rails of the track.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Btw, since I found out what this body is actually for, and since I have no interest in Model Railroading anymore, I have no need for this body. So if anybody wants it, it's for Sale or Trade ? I'd take $1.00 for the body plus $2.00 to cover S&H. Or..... I'd trade it for (only) 2 pair of Tuff Ones size Silicone rear tires.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Oh Btw, since I found out what this body is actually for, and since I have no interest in Model Railroading anymore, I have no need for this body. So if anybody wants it, it's for Sale or Trade ? I'd take $1.00 for the body plus $3.00 to cover S&H. Or..... I'd trade it for 4 pair of Tuff Ones size Silicone rear tires.


or, you could mount it on a micro machines chassis, with a figure painted to look like a shriner sticking out the roof - then have a parade! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes they cleaned the track. There was a red one, and two colors of the Jeepster. Made by Bachmann.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I don't remember them cleaning the track. The one I have doesn't.http://


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm both of mine I remember held a cleaning pad underneath to wipe the track as it went around. They were the vans though.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BUMP & Lowered FS/Trade value- I have no need for this body. So if anybody wants it, it's For Sale or Trade ? I'd take $1.00 for the body plus $2.00 to cover S&H. Or..... I'd trade it for (Only) 2 pair of Tuff Ones size Silicone rear tires. 
PS- the van nose is perfectly clean now, I wiped off the sticky stuff that looks like dirt on the hood/grill as seen in these photos. ie- the body now looks mint !


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll take it if you take paypal.

Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI Update, there is a Trade in Progress, thanks John ! 
PS- sorry Rob


----------

